# Barking at strangers on walks



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, I've a question on how I should train my 4 months old puppy to not bark and rush over to strangers while on walks. I know he is eager to meet people but it is very embarrassing and frustrating that he'd pull on the leash and bark crazy every time a stranger is coming towards us on walks.


----------



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

Any help please?


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

He is very young. Check old thread soft more information. I would start with a quiet command at home any time he barks with instant treat reward then transfer this same command and treat scenario. How well does he walk on the leash? Has he had all his shots. He should not be out in public if not.


----------



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks Polly's mom! He has all the shots. He doesn't do very well on leash, he's all over the place when we are on walks, sniffing everything on the ground and whenever he sees people he'd bark and lunge for attention. He doesn't bark at home tho.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Practice a command. For example sit. Give treat. Then thy this on walks. Always give treats. This Serbs like a good start.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Good Morning, Lizzie, I forgot to check that you have a good harness not just a collar. Have you looked at any training treads on SM? 4 months is young and it all takes repetition and treats!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Lizzie - 
Boy is he cute! I love those ears! :wub:
My understanding is that most of the time when dogs react toward people or other dogs like this it is really because they are afraid or stressed.
You are smart to try to address it while he is young.
Have you take him to any puppy socialization classes, or positive training classes? Those can both help.
We had really good results with clicker training. Once they learn a few commands, often you can get them to "snap out" of bad behavior by having them to an alternative positive behavior, like sit, and give them a treat.
Here are some links explaining techniques that might help - some are written for dogs that react to dogs, but could also be applied to people approaching. (Whatever is causing the reaction is called the "trigger" in these articles).
If you do a search of "leash reactivity" you should be able to find additional articles that might help. 
Reducing Leash Reactivity: The Engage-Disengage Game | Karen Pryor Clicker Training
Managing Leash Reactivity | Karen Pryor Clicker Training
https://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/reactive-dog-foundation-exercises-for-your-leash-reactive-dog/


----------



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Marcia and Kathleen. Thanks for the responses. I do use a harness on him, I did read some training threads and have been working with him on sit and drop. He does well at home when there's no distraction but once he's out, he's wild and cannot hear any commands. 

I just started him on socialization classes since he just got all his shots but I'm worried it might be too late? The trainers at the socialization classes said the window is by 16 weeks, and he's now 17 weeks so I'm worried that I didn't get him socialized enough. And will get him started on obedience training next Monday.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Never too late!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

He is still very young, so socialization is still a great idea.
Dr. Sophia Yin has a checklist of things to try to expose your puppy to while he is young as part of socialization that is really helpful.
http://drsophiayin.com/images/uploads/ce/Socialization_Checklist.pdf


----------



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks Kathleen! Your babes are adorable!


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

Tongyuen said:


> Thanks Polly's mom! He has all the shots. He doesn't do very well on leash, he's all over the place when we are on walks, sniffing everything on the ground and whenever he sees people he'd bark and lunge for attention. He doesn't bark at home tho.


Sounds like one of mine! Except mine barks at dogs if they aren´t allowed to greet her. She also pulls to greet people walking past, etc. She just wants to be everyone´s friend. I´ve tried distraction, etc, with toys, food, etc, but nothing really worked. She is getting better, but I think it´s just because she´s growing older. She´s now 10 months old, and is getting a little calmer. I suppose she´s just getting slowly accustomed to the fact that not all dogs and people want to greet her. She´s also getting better at walking on one side of me, instead of darting all over the place. Oh, I´ve also discovered she´s much happier if she carries a bit of tissue or paper in her mouth as she walks........
My other one is normal. haha


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Kathleen said:


> He is still very young, so socialization is still a great idea.
> Dr. Sophia Yin has a checklist of things to try to expose your puppy to while he is young as part of socialization that is really helpful.
> http://drsophiayin.com/images/uploads/ce/Socialization_Checklist.pdf



I love Sophia Lin. Please look at some of her youtubes.

A high value treat with the watch me command has helped me. He's still a baby and is learning so much at that age.

Good luck with his training. You will be surprised how much you will learn also.


----------



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

LilSuz said:


> Sounds like one of mine! Except mine barks at dogs if they aren´t allowed to greet her. She also pulls to greet people walking past, etc. She just wants to be everyone´s friend. I´ve tried distraction, etc, with toys, food, etc, but nothing really worked. She is getting better, but I think it´s just because she´s growing older. She´s now 10 months old, and is getting a little calmer. I suppose she´s just getting slowly accustomed to the fact that not all dogs and people want to greet her. She´s also getting better at walking on one side of me, instead of darting all over the place. Oh, I´ve also discovered she´s much happier if she carries a bit of tissue or paper in her mouth as she walks........
> My other one is normal. haha


Thanks LilSuz, good to know that it'd get better! We are trying to distract him with food, have him sit while people are approaching and treat him while his attention is on me. I hope I'm doing this right.


----------



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

Barb J said:


> I love Sophia Lin. Please look at some of her youtubes.
> 
> A high value treat with the watch me command has helped me. He's still a baby and is learning so much at that age.
> 
> Good luck with his training. You will be surprised how much you will learn also.


Thanks Barb. We're trying with the sit command and it's working some what. I've heard to use the sit or the watch me and I'm not sure which is better...should I use the watch me instead?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Its never too late! It just takes patience & perseverance


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Lizzie, hi!

This may be already obvious to you, but in case you are not aware--

The owner can reinforce the barking behavior accidentally, which ends up encouraging the dog to do it even more. If a dog is happy and excited about strangers on walks and reacts by barking and the strangers approach and give affection to the dog, the dog can learn from this that barking at strangers makes good things happen with the strangers. They get rewarded for the unwanted behavior, encouraging the bad behavior's continuation. 

Conversely, if a dog is stressed and anxious about strangers on walks and reacts by barking and the owner quickly disengages and removes the dog from the stressful situation, the dog can learn from this that barking at strangers makes good things happen (the strangers are no longer near). An excellent book to deal with these issues (which were the issues my dog had as a pup), is Scaredy Dog! by Ali Brown.

For my dog, ongoing classes helped tremendously. We have been in classes pretty much most of the year for the past three years: puppy class, basic obedience, rally, canine good citizen, therapy dog, advanced obedience. I also signed up for a year-long trick training program. Helped our bond and helped calm her a bit. And it is a lot of fun. Haven't taken any classes since October, and looking forward to getting back to rally classes in the spring. : )

Linda


----------



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

LovelyLily said:


> Lizzie, hi!
> 
> This may be already obvious to you, but in case you are not aware--
> 
> ...


Hi Linda! He was rewarded for a few times when he was braking at strangers and they approached, we didn't know how to say no to people when they say they don't mind the barking and still go on and pet him...we are now not as shy to tell them that we are in training and kindly reject them. But I guess the damage is done and will take sometime to revert back...he's starting on the obedience class today and hopefully we'll see some improvements!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

He is SO adorable! Enjoy your classes!

Linda


----------



## Maltieboy (May 1, 2015)

Mine is doing the same thing!! We are taking him on more walks and exposing him to different scenarios and bringing high value treats along for him to redirect his energy when the stressful situation arises. Have seen some improvement in the past two weeks since starting this and hopefully within next few months he will be better


----------



## NateBW (Aug 11, 2020)

Hoo, boy. Our Thea needs a lot of help. She barks at EVERYTHING. She is 19 weeks now. We've been trying to socialize her, but it is hard during the pandemic. I think we have been reinforcing the barking by picking her up and comforting her... I have to read up in the training section.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

NateBW said:


> Hoo, boy. Our Thea needs a lot of help. She barks at EVERYTHING. She is 19 weeks now. We've been trying to socialize her, but it is hard during the pandemic. I think we have been reinforcing the barking by picking her up and comforting her... I have to read up in the training section.


Here's a video to help you get started: 



 Positive training is the way to go!

And here's another (haven't watched it, but I 100% trust Kikopup to give the best advice!!):


----------

